# Dave Palumbo`s Keto Diet Protocol + D - RUG Protocol



## SuperBane

Dave Palumbo Keto Diet Protocol​
The premise of the palumbo diet is high protein (about 1- 1 1/2 gram per pound), moderate fat (about 1/2 g per lb) and low low carbs (no direct sources of carbs). During this diet, the brain goes into ketosis (it uses ketone bodies for energy-- fats) and thus the energy requirements by the body can almost all be supplied by fats (which you'll be taking in plenty of). The only activity that uses carbs will be the weight workout which may use 40grams per workout. You will get these 40g indirectly through the foods you'll be eating. As a backup, the cheat meal you'll be having once per week will provide a storehouse of glycogen (glucose) in case of emergency. So, you see, very little gluconeogenesis in the liver will be occurring. If we keep cortisol low (by restricting STIMULANTS) we'll ensure that muscle is spared!

HAVE YOUR CHEAT MEAL ON THE SAME DAY EVERY WEEK, last meal of the
day so you dont cheat again.T3 levels are reduced on a low carbohydrate diet, Cheat meal consumption leads to insulin production which is required for maximizing the conversion of T4 (inactive hormone) to T3 (active hormone).

Fiber helps burn fat! Everyone should take fiber 2x per day. Fiber actually helps increase the absorption of calcium.
When following my dave palumbo diet plan (which includes getting your brain into ketosis), there can be NO starchy carbs eaten!
The diet is based on the generic 1.5g pro, and about .5g fat per lb of body weight. you should have a meal every 2.5-3 hours you are awake.


----------



## SuperBane

MEAL #1 
4 whole omega-3 eggs + 7 large eggs whites (For the whole eggs, make sure to go with mostly Omega-3 eggs.) 

MEAL #2 
"Lean-Pro Meal": 6oz chicken (cooked weight) with 1 Tbs Macadamia nut oil or extra virgin olive oil, and ½ cup green beans. 


MEAL #3 
?Pre-Workout?: 50g whey protein isolate + 2 tbs. natural peanut butter or almond butter 


MEAL #4 
?Post-Workout?: 50g whey protein isolate + 2 tbs. natural peanut butter or almond butter 

MEAL #5 
"Fatty Protein Meal": 6oz of lean ground sirloin (cooked weight) or 7oz salmon (cooked weight), a small green salad. (No tomatoes, carrots, or red peppers) w/ ½ tablespoon of extra virgin Olive Oil. 

MEAL #6 
4 whole omega-3 eggs + 7 large eggs 

For a 200lb man: 

MEAL #1 
5 whole eggs (make sure to buy OMEGA-3 EGGS from the supermarket. They contain virtually NO saturated fat and tons of good OMEGA-3 fats); add another 4 egg whites to this (they don?t need to be the Omega-3 ones; you can use liquid egg whites) 

MEAL #2 
SHAKE: 50g Whey Protein with 1 ? tablespoon of All Natural Peanut butter (no sugar) 

MEAL #3 
"Lean Protein Meal": 8oz chicken with 1/2-cup cashew nuts (almonds, or walnuts) 

MEAL #4 
SHAKE: 50g Whey Protein with 1 ? tablespoons of All Natural Peanut butter (no sugar added) 

MEAL #5 
"Fatty Protein Meal": 8oz Salmon, Swordfish, or RED MEAT with a green salad (no tomatoes, carrots, or red peppers) with 1 tablespoon of Olive Oil or Macadamia nut oil and vinegar 

MEAL #6 
SHAKE: 50g Whey with 1 ? tablespoon all natural peanut butter or 4 whole (Omega-3) eggs and 4 extra whites 

For a 250lb+ man: 
Meal 1 6 whole Omega-3 eggs 
Meal 2 8oz chicken with 1/2 cup raw almonds 
Meal 3 50g whey with 2 tablespoons all natural peanutbutter 
Meal 4 8oz salmon with 1 cup asparagus with 1 tablespoon macadamia nut oil 
Meal 5 50 g whey with 2 tablespoon PB 
Meal 6 6 whole eggs 

Variations of the Dave Palumbo diet for certain individuals : 

120lb female 
Meal #1: 2 whole (omega-3) eggs and 6 egg-whites. 
Meal #2: 4oz chicken with 1/4 cup raw almonds. 
Meal #3: 35g whey protein with 1 tablespoon all natural peanut butter. 
Meal #4: 4oz salmon with 1 cup asparagus with 1 tablespoon macadamia nut oil. 
Meal #5: same as meal #1 or meal #3. 

100lb (lean body mass) female figure competitor 
Meal #1: 2 whole omega-3 eggs and 4 egg whites. 
Meal #2: 30g whey protein and 1 tablespoon natural peanut butter. 
Meal #3: 6oz chicken and 1oz (1/8 cup) raw almonds. 
Meal #4: same as meal #2. 
Meal #5: 4oz salmon, 2 cups of spinach leaves, 1 teaspoon virgin olive oil and vinegar. 

170lb male (153lbs LBM) 
Meal #1: 3 whole omega-3 eggs, 3 egg-whites, 3 slices fat-free turkey. 
Meal #2: 40g whey protein and 1 tablespoon olive oil. 
Meal #3: 150g skinless chicken breast and 1 tablespoon soy and 1 tablespoon mustard and 30g almonds. 
Meal #4: same as meal #2. 
Meal #5: 200g top sirloin steak and 85g raw spinach and 1 tablespoon olive oil. 
Meal #6: 2 whole omega-3 eggs, 1 can tuna. 

160 lb male 
Meal #1: 4 whole eggs, ¾ cup egg-whites, fish oil, primrose oil. 
Meal #2: 7oz chicken, ¼ cup almonds. 
Meal #3: 7oz salmon, 1 cup spinach. 
Meal #4: same as meal #2. 
Meal #5: 7oz lean ground beef, 1 cup spinach, 1 tablespoon olive oil. 
Meal #6: 3 whole eggs, 1 cup egg-whites, fish oil, primrose oil. 

185lb natty bb at 12%bf 
Meal #1: 5 whole omega-3 eggs. 
Meal #2: 7oz chicken with 1/3 cup raw almonds. 
Meal #3: 40g whey protein with 1.5 tablespoons all natural peanut butter (post-workout meal). 
Meal #4: 6oz salmon with 1 cup asparagus with 1 tablespoon macadamia nut oil. 
Meal #5: 40g whey protein with 2 tablespoons all natural peanut butter. 
Meal #6: 4 whole omega-3 eggs with 4 extra egg-whites. 

176lb natty bb at 11-12%bf 
Meal #1: 4 whole omega-3 eggs with 4 extra egg-whites. 
Meal #2: 200g chicken with 1/3 cup raw almonds. 
Meal #3: 40g whey protein with 1 tablespoon all natural peanut butter. 
Meal #4: 200g red meat or salmon with 1 cup asparagus. 
Meal #5: 40g whey protein with 1.5 tablespoons all natural peanut butter. 
Meal #6: same as meal #1. 

155lb male at 15%bf 
Meal #1: 3 whole omega-3 eggs. 
Meal #2: 5oz chicken with ¼ cup raw almonds. 
Meal #3: 30g whey isolate with 1 tablespoon all natural peanut butter. 
Meal #4: 7oz (93%) lean ground beef with 1 cup romaine lettuce (dressing: 3 teaspoons ev olive oil and 3 teaspoons balsamic vinegar) and 1 tablespoon flaxseed oil. 
Meal #5: same as meal #3. 
Meal #6: same as meal #1. 

195lb male 
Meal #1: 5 whole eggs. 
Meal #2: 8oz chicken breast and 1/3 cup almonds. 
Meal #3: 50g whey protein isolate with 1.5 tablespoon natural peanut butter. 
Meal #4: 8oz fish with 1/3 cup almonds. 
Meal #5: 55g whey protein isolate with 1.5 tablespoon natural peanut butter (post workout). 
Meal #6: same as meal #1. 

172lbs at 11%bf with protein and veggies days incorporated 
3X P-F, 2X P-V 

Pro-Fat 
Meal #1: 4 whole eggs with 4 egg-whites. 
Meal #2: 6oz chicken (cooked) and 1/3 cup raw almonds. 
Meal #3: 40g whey protein and 1.5 tablespoon all natural peanut butter. 
Meal #4: 6oz red meat (cooked) with 1 cup asparagus. 
Meal #5: same as meal #3. 
Meal #6: same as meal #1. 

Pro-veggie 
Meal #1: 12 egg-whites. 
Meal #2: 6oz chicken (cooked) and 1 cup asparagus. 
Meal #3: 40g whey protein with water. 
Meal #4: 6oz tuna and 1 cup asparagus. 
Meal #5: same as meal #3. 
Meal #6: same as meal #1.


----------



## SuperBane

I recommend that women take in about 8-10 g fat per meal; whereas men take in 12-17 per meal. 
And REMEMBER......... All KETOSIS means is that your BRAIN is no longer burning glucose (carbs) for energy; it's using FAT ......and because we never run out of fat, the brain has a virtually unlimited source of energy..... therefore, no low blood sugar, no hunger cravings, no mood swings, and no irritability! 

Remember, it takes 3-4 days to get into a strong ketosis where your brain is using ketone bodies (fats), instead of carbs, for energy. Be patient. 

Many times I'll switch to an alternatiing diet where one day it will be protein/fat......then another protein/vegetables (very little fat). The great thing about the body and fat is that ESSENTIAL FATTY ACIDS can be stored in the muscle for several days, up to 2 weeks......therefore, once an adequate storehouse of Essential Fats are built up, the body can be "tortured" a little and it still won't give up muscle (that's assuming you're still taking in adequate protein. Protein can't be stored). 

1oz almonds equals 6g carbs (2 of those grams are fiber) and 2oz equals 12g of carbs. 

With the beef meal (any fatty protein meal), you should have the green salad with 1 tablespoon of Olive or Mac oil INSTEAD of the nuts. Only eat the nuts with the LEAN PROTEIN MEAL (chicken, turkey, lean fish) 

The best fat sources come from the essential fatty acids-- Omega-6 and Omega-3's. Most of us get plenty of Omega-6s from cooking oils, ect..........however the Omega-3's are harder to get. I recommend WHOLE OMEGA-3 EGGS, FaTTY FISHS like SALMON and SWORDFISH and TUNA and MACKEREL, ALMONDS and WALNUTS have some OMEGA-3's (as well as OMEGA-6s). ANother great fat source is MONOUNSATURATES such as EXTRA VIRGIN OLIVE OIL and MACADAMIA NUT OIL.....they aren't essential but they are great for the metabolism (great source of energy) and they are extremely good for your heart. 

You're not getting any indirect sources of carbs (just from the 1 spoonful of PB.... you may want to have at least one 1/3cup nuts meal. Remember, Olive or Macadamia nut oil is predominantly a MONOUNSATURATED FAT (good for the heart, but not essential)........ the nuts, and fish oil have the essential fats in them. Also, with regard to FLAX SEED OIL, the OMEGA-3 Fatty Acids found in them (alpha-linolenic acid) has a very poor conversion to DHA and EPA (Essential Omega-3 intermediates) in the HUMAN........therefore, you're much better off taking in FISH OILS (that already contain DHA/EPA) than FLAX SEED OIL. 

Once fat loss slows, I always increase cardio first, then I increase the amount of fat burners (clen, cytomel, lipolyze).........After those other methods are exhausted, only then, do I play with the diet. 

Always eat BEFORE lifting........never BETWEEN lifting and cardio. 
Artificial Sweetners: 
The artificial sweetener itself (eg. aspartame, sucralose) wont cause a problem. It's what some companies complex it with. For example, EQUAL and SPLENDA combine their aspartame and sucrolose with 1g of maltodextrin........whereas, in diet drinks, they don't do that. So, diet drinks are okay, SPLENDA and EQUAL must be used in moderation (STEVIA BALANCE is fine though since they use inulin fiber instead of maltodextrin 

Forget using: 
-MCT's are a waste when you're dieting. If you're gonna use FATS for an energy source, they might as well serve a function in the body. MCTs are useless. They can only serve as a source of energy! 
-Arginine is not going to do anything. It will DO something; just not dramatic. 

Cardio: 
CARDIO should be performed at a low intensity (under 120bpm heartrate). This will ensure that you use FAT as a fuelsource since as your heartrate increase, carbohydrates begin to become the preferred fuel of choice for the body. When on a low carb diet, you're body will break down muscle and turn that into carbs. Remember, Fat CANNOT be changed into carbs. Therefore, for bodybuilding, the rule of cardio should be LONG DURATION, LOW INTENSITY 

never do less than 20 min per session 

The BOTTOM LINE is that low intensity cardio (while you might need more of it) ensures that fat is utilized and muscle is spared (especially while on my high protein/moderate fat/low carb diet). 

Do you feel the treadmill is better for cardio, or is the bike(stationary or recumbent) just as good? As long as the intensity is LOW, it doesn't matter which piece of equipment you use. You should start at 45min/day walking (treadmill or outside). Add 10 minutes to that the second week, and 10 minutes each week after, until you reach 2 hours/day. That should do it. 

Fat burners: Start out with 40mcg per day (20mcg 2x per day) of clen 16 weeks out and 25mcg of T3 per day 14 weeks out. Increase it every 2-3 weeks as you hit plateaus. Make increases in doses of 20mcg of clen and 12.5mcg of T3. Don?t take more than 120mcg of clen and 100mcg of T3 per day.


----------



## SuperBane

Q&A: 

Q: Is gluconeogenesis inevitable in your diet? 
Dave Palumbo: NO 

Q: If so do I need to consume more than 1.5 grams of protein per lb of LBM so as not to lose muscle? 
Dave Palumbo: The fat spares the protein....when the brain is in ketosis, the carbohydrate requirements are very very low. 

Q: How much (percentage) of my protein intake would be turned into glucose (gluconeogenesis)? 
Dave Palumbo: Very little (maybe 10%) 

Q: What do you think of submersion in cold water as a means of burning bodyfat (thermogenesis)? 
Dave Palumbo: HOCUS POKUS! 

Q: How about drinking lots of cold water (I think this was even suggested by Elligton Darden) to help lose bodyfat? 
Dave Palumbo: RIDICULOUS 

Q: Do you think drinking lots of Green Tea is beneficial to fat loss? 
Dave Palumbo: Somewhat helpful. 

Q: How much is the ideal dosage of Omega 3 for a 220 lb. individual ? 
Dave Palumbo: Try to take in about 9g per day if omega 3 eggs are not available the can it be replaced with 
the regular eggs+3 grams of omega 3 oil pills 

Q: How many Tbs of peanut butter could I have instead of 1/2 cup of cashewnuts? 
Dave Palumbo: 2 tablespoons, two tablespoons of Peanut Butter contains 190 calories and 16 grams of fat (so 1.5 tablespoon equals about 12 grams fat) ...whereas......... 2oz (1/3 cup) almonds (about 40 almonds) = 12g fat

Q: I want to add that if I cant find the omega eggs here locally. Can I use international egg whites and just take an omega supplement? 
Dave Palumbo: You can get away with 5 whole eggs (regular ones) once a day........not a big deal. You'll be burning up all that fat anyway. 

Q: Whats the max cups # of coffee ( no sugar ) can consume on Dave's diet ? 
Dave Palumbo: Try to limit to 2 cups per day.......I realize that towards the end of the diet you may need more to help you get through the day. 

Q: If you cook tilapia in macadamon nut oil?do you coun't the oil as your fat for that meal! Depends how much you use. 
Dave Palumbo: If you just grease the pan with it, no! 

Q: what is the protein,carb and fat ratio for offseason 
Dave Palumbo: 50% Protein, 25% fat, 25% carbs 

Q: and the ratio for contest prep. 
Dave Palumbo:60% protein, 30% fat, 10% carbs


----------



## SuperBane

Fats are essential to cellular function and repair and are necessary for hormone production (especially testosterone). They also provide energy to fuel your body (gluconeogenesis provides the fuel?glucose-- for the training itself).


----------



## SuperBane

Last week Protocol:

Monday: 

Everything the same (high sodium, high water, etc.) 


Tuesday: 

Everything the same (high sodium, high water, etc.) 


Wednesday: 

Everything the same (high sodium, high water, etc.) 


Thursday: 

You can a little morning cardio if you want 
No training 
Start carb load (40-60g carbs per meal, eat every 2.5 hours you are awake) 
high sodium, high water 


Friday: 

Cut sodium 
carb load (40-60g carbs per meal, eat every 2.5 hours you are awake) 
high water until about 16-18 hours before pre-judging, then cut it 
Take ½ dyazide at 6pm on Friday, 1/2 at 10pm, ½ at 2am, and ½ in the morning if necessary. Stop drinking at 6pm on Friday. 


Saturday: 

Have some foods with sodium in it 

Saturday and have your first meal, then after that don't let yourself go hungry, have another meal, or just snack all day, etc.


----------



## SuperBane

Palumbo Ultimate Cutting Cycle 
Dave's Ultimate Cutting Cycle 

Wk. 
1 test cyp 1,000mg EW,tren 50mg EOD,EQ100mg EOD,D-Bol 25mg ED, 
GH4IU ED,A-DEX .5mg EOD 

2 test cyp EW,tren 50mg EOD,EQ100mg EOD,D-Bol 30mg ED, 
GH4IU ED,A-DEX .5mg EOD 

3 test cyp EW,tren 50mg EOD,EQ100mg EOD,D-Bol 35mg ED, 
GH4IU ED,A-DEX .5mg EOD 

4 test cyp EW,tren 50mg EOD,EQ100mg EOD, D-Bol 40mg ED, 
GH4IU ED,A-DEX .5mg EOD 

5 test cyp EW,tren 50mg EOD,EQ100mg EOD,D-Bol 40mg ED, 
GH4IU ED,A-DEX .5mg EOD 

6 test cyp EW,tren 50mg EOD,EQ100mg EOD,D-Bol 40mg ED, 
GH4IU ED,A-DEX .5mg EOD 

7 Sustanon1,000mg EW,EQ100mg EOD,1-A-50 ED, 
Clen 40mcg ED,GH 4iu ED,t3 25mcg ED,A-DEX .5mg EOD 

8 Sustanon 1,000mg EW,EQ100mg EOD,1-A-50 ED, 
Clen 40mcg ED,GH 4iu ED,t3 25mcg ED,A-DEX .5mg EOD 

9 Sustanon 1,000mg EW,Primo 200mg EW,1-A-50 ED, 
Clen 60mcg ED,GH 4iu ED,t3 37mcg ED,A-DEX .5mg EOD, 30mg usnic acid ED 

10 Sustanon 1,000mg EW,Winny 50mg EOD, Primo 200mg EW,1-A-50 ED, 
Clen 60mcg ED,GH 4iu ED,t3 37mcg ED,A-DEX .5mg EOD, 30mg usnic acid ED 

11 Test Prop 200mg EOD,Tren 50 EOD,Winny 50mg EOD,Primo 200mg EW,1-A-50 ED, 
Clen 80mcg ED,GH 4iu ED,t3 50mcg ED,A-DEX .5mg EOD, 40mg usnic acid ED 

12 Test Prop 200mg EOD,Tren 50 EOD,Winny 50mg EOD, Primo 200mg EW,1 1/2 A-50 ED, 
Clen 80mcg ED,GH 4iu ED,t3 50mcg ED,A-DEX .5mg EOD, 40mg usnic acid ED 

13 Test Prop 200mg EOD,Tren 50 EOD,Winny 50mg EOD, Primo 200mg EW,1 1/2 A-50 ED, 
Clen 100mcg ED,GH 4iu ED,t3 62mcg ED,A-DEX 1 mg ED, 50mg usnic acid ED 

14 Test Prop 200mg EOD,Tren 50 EOD,Winny 50mg ED, Primo 200mg EW,2-A-50 ED, 
Clen 100mcg ED,GH 4iu ED,t3 62mcg ED,A-DEX 1mg ED, 50mg usnic acid ED 

15 Test Prop 200mg EOD,Tren 50 EOD,Winny 50mg ED,Primo 200mg EW, 
Clen 120mcg ED,t3 75mcg ED,A-DEX 1mg ED, 50mg usnic acid ED 

16 Test Prop 100mg EOD,Tren 50 EOD,Winny 100mg ED, Primo 200mg EW, 
Clen 120mcg ED,t3 75mcg ED,A-DEX 1mg ED, 30mg usnic acid ED


----------



## SuperBane

Ultimate Mass Written by Dave Palumbo 

Monday, 25 September 2006 

Whether it occurs while appearing at various bodybuilding contests around the country, or by daily email, or by personal cell phone inquisition, I am constantly accosted by the same question: How do I get HUGE? I have finally decided to put together the most definitive mass-gaining program available anywhere in the world. I can guarantee that if you follow the simple tenets that I will lay out before you in the next several paragraphs, you will find that your muscle-growing abilities will prosper. 

FOOD INTAKE: 
When attempting to gain mass, the most common pitfall confronted by most bodybuilders is that they simply do not consume enough protein. If you ask them if they eat enough, they all invariable reply, 

"You wouldn't believe how much I eat!" 
My response to that statement is, 
"You've never seen me eat, have you?" 
At that point, the inquisitor invariably starts getting nervous (as if they have finally come to grips with the fact that they're outgunned). My next inquiring question is, 
"How much protein do you eat per day?" 
to which most people answer, 
"I'm not sure, but it's a lot!" 

They aren't sure how much protein they eat, but they're sure that they eat a lot-now there's a real logician! Once I've reached this point in the "interview" process (as I like to call it), I realize what I am dealing with and I stop asking stupid questions that I definitely know the answers to. Instead, I help these individuals to construct a mass-gaining diet that will fit their particular needs (Remember: The main goal is to gain lean muscle mass while minimizing fat gains). 

Another very important tenet of gaining mass is that, while frequent protein consumption is important, over-consumption of protein can also be detrimental to muscle gains. Because your body can only process so much protein at one sitting (this amount varies from individual to individual), consuming too much protein taxes the liver and kidneys (since these organs need to metabolize, detoxify, and excrete the extra protein) and this invariably stunts the body's ability to synthesize new muscle. Remember, we don't want to draw valuable energy needed for protein synthesis to help and aid the digestion and detoxification of excess protein. 

Back in the early 90's, bodybuilders (myself included) were consuming 500-600g of protein per day in an effort to increase muscle gains. What we discovered in the last 5-10 years is that we were wasting most of this protein and causing our bodies to have to work extra hard to break it all down. Meanwhile, bodybuilders were greatly deprived of essential fats such as linoleic acid (omega-6 fats) and alpha linolenic acid (omega-3 fats), cholesterol-fats (from egg yolks and red meat) for steroidal hormone synthesis, and monounsaturated fats (such as olive oil and macadamia nut oil) for muscle cell membrane repair. What we were essentially doing back then was consuming huge amounts of protein and getting our fatty acid requirements indirectly by way of all the protein we ate (all animal protein sources also contain fat). The problem was that we were only getting animal fat protein. This still left us in a fat-deprived state. If you fail to consume essential fats in your diet (just as if you fail to eat enough protein), the end result will be stifled muscle gains (if on a bulking cycle) or reduced fat losses (if on a diet). 

TAKE HOME MESSAGE: The body does not like to be deprived of protein or fat-- both are essential nutrients for optimum lean muscle gains. On the other hand, carbohydrates (of which I have not even mentioned once) are completely unessential nutrients. If, as bodybuilders or regular sedentary individuals, we were never to consume another gram of carbohydrates, our bodies would continue to grow muscle and metabolize fat without a single hesitation (and most of us would find that we got much leaner, as well). If some of you think I have a secret weapon in my arsenal of muscle-building, fat-burning, techniques, you're correct. It's called KNOWLEDGE! 

To reiterate, carbohydrates are not considered essential nutrients in the muscle-building process; however, they are a very necessary source of energy when in a mass-gaining stage since we do not want to use all the essential muscle-building fat to fuel our workouts. When in a gaining stage, then, carbohydrates are a great energy source to preserve the dietary protein and fat for muscle-building purposes. While in a dieting stage; however, fat becomes a much more desirable energy source since it suppresses insulin release (carbs stimulate insulin release), it helps the body to maintain energy levels while on a reduced calorie diet (carbohydrates being the reduced calories), it provides essential fatty acids to the body which prevents protective "preservation" modes from occurring (whereby fat mobilization is halted), and it helps to stabilize blood sugar levels (reducing food cravings and increasing satiety).


----------



## SuperBane

EXAMPLE OF A TYPICAL MASS GAINING DIET: 
These numbers are per pound bodyweight: 
1.5g protien, 1-1.5g carbs, and .75g fat 

MEAL 1: 
5 whole eggs (buy the OMEGA-3 EGGS they sell in the supermarket) with 1 
cup of Cream of Rice or Oatmeal. 

MEAL 2: (pre-workout) 
50g Whey Protein (try out my new whey protein isolate, ISOLYZE?it?s 27g 
protein per 30g scoop. That?s the highest yield possible) with a liquid 
carbohydrate drink (such as WAXY MAIZE?I?ll be selling this in a few 
weeks under the name CARBOLYZE)-- try to get at least 50g carbs. 

GYM: WEIGHT TRAINING 

MEAL 3: (post-workout) 
50g Whey Protein with a liquid carbohydrate drink--try to get at least 50g 
carbs. 

MEAL 4: 
?LEAN PROTEIN MEAL? ½ pound (8oz) of chicken (or turkey or lean fish or 
shrimp) with ½ cup cashew nuts (or almonds or walnuts) with 1 cup RICE 
(brown or white) 

MEAL 5: 
?FATTY PROTEIN MEAL? ½ pound (8oz) of red meat (or salmon or 
swordfish) with a salad with 2 tablespoon of olive oil (or macadamia nut 
oil) and vinegar with 1 baked potato and/or yam 

MEAL 6: Same as MEAL 3 

MEAL 7: 5 whole eggs with ½ cup grits or Oatmeal 

MEAL 8: 50g whey with 1 ½ tablespoons all natural Peanutbutter 


16 oz of chicken breast = 880cal Fats = 33.6grams, Protien = 128 grams 
0.5cup serving oats = 150 cal ,Fats = 3grams, Protien=5grams , Carbs = 27grams, 
Brown rice cooked 2 servings= 432 cals, Protien=10grams, Carbs=90grams 
Omega 3 eggs 11 servings= 770 cal, Fats 50, Protein = 66grams 
whey protien = 110 grams = 82 grams of protien. 
Almonds = 100grams = 643 cals= 50grams of fats, 25 grams of carbs, 25grams protien. 
waize maize 90 grams= 360 cals , carbs= 90grams 
Yam cooked 1 cup = 155cal, carbs 36 grams 
steak 8 oz = 616 cals, Fats 33grams, Protien 66grams.


----------



## SuperBane

SUGGESTED MASS-GAINING SUPPLEMENTS: 

1. Multivitamin 2 x per day (take all vitamins with food): Men should take a multivitamin "without iron" added (women require iron since they lose blood, and thus, iron when they menstruate monthly) 

2. Vitamin C 1000mg 2 x per day (anti-oxidant): Antioxidants prevent damage from free radicals (which can further damage muscle cells even after the workout is completed). By reducing cellular damage to muscle tissue, it enables the damaged muscle (from training) to repair itself at a greatly accelerated rate 

3. Vitamin E (with Selenium) 400IU 2x per day (anti-oxidant): Two other vital Antioxidants. 

4. Omega-3 Fish Oil Pills 1000mg2-3x per day (essential omega-3 fats) 

5. Evening Primrose Oil 1300mg 2 x per day (essential omega-6 fats): As mentioned before, essential fatty acids are required to help rebuild broken down tissues in the body. If not consumed, daily, they will, essentially, stunt future muscle growth. 

6. MSM Powder (for joints and tissue repair) 2000mg 2 x per day: All bodybuilders, at one time or another, have had joint pain and/or injuries. MSM is an extremely bio-available source of sulfur that is vital in the repair of connective tissue (joint surfaces, ligaments, tendons, and cartilage). Sulfur is also a necessary component in the repair and synthesis of muscle tissue and since we don't eat many foods that are high in sulfur, MSM becomes a very desirable supplement to the mass-gaining or contest-dieting bodybuilder. 

7. Glucosamine sulfate 1000mg 2x per day: Glucosamine sulfate is another component of connective tissue that is very rarely consumed in the diet (since not many people eat ligaments and tendons along with there chicken breasts and filet mignons). Ingesting adequate amounts of glucosamine, has, experimentally, been illustrated to aid in the repair of torn meniscal cartilages, degenerative joint surfaces, and weak ligaments and tendons. 

8. Creatine 5 grams 2 x per day (5g in the morning/ 5g after you train): Creatine is one of the most incredible natural supplements to hit the market. Its strong presence, even after almost 10 years on the market, is a testament to its truly unique abilities. It does two distinct, yet invaluable, jobs in the body. Second, Creatine buffers ATP levels in muscle tissue (ATP is the only energy source that powers the muscle cells). The reason your muscles never run out of energy is because Creatine (as Creatine-phosphate inside the muscle cell) ensures that ATP levels are constantly regenerated. The more Creatine found inside the muscle cell, the greater the potential source of ATP. This is a great advantage to over-trained, contest, bodybuilders and endurance athletes who require tremendous stores of ATP to fuel these long, strenuous workouts.

9.A good probiotic supplement can help with digestion, food absorption, and intestinal health. 
First, it causes a volumizing (swelling) effect on the muscle cells such that the muscles find themselves in an extremely anabolic environment 24 hours a day. 

NOTE: Muscle cells love to be well hydrated. In fact, dehydrated muscle cells are very catabolic-that is, they are much more likely to break down.


----------



## SuperBane

Q:What exactly does creatine do and what should I look for in a creatine product. 

A:Creatine is one of the few supplements that have stood the test of time. It has remained a dominant performanc eenhancing agent (in a very ompetitive marketplace) throughout the last 10 years. Whereas, other supplements have come and gone, creatine remains a staple in most every 
competitive bodybuilder?s arsenal of muscle-building ammunition. 

Why is it that this compound is so desirable and so effective in helping the bodybuilder in his daily assault on achieving increased muscle mass? From a biochemical standpoint, creatine has a two-fold effect on influencing muscle gains. First, it has proven to be one of the most powerful natural volumizing agents on the market. By exerting a volumizing or ?swelling? effect on the muscle cells, creatine enables the muscle cells to grow at a much more efficient rate. As fluid enters the cells, a tremendously anabolic environment is created by virtue of all the stretch being placed on the fibrous connective-tissue sheath (or fascia) surrounding the muscle. Muscles that are volumized, and that have a continuous stretch being placed on their fascial sheaths, are destined to be anabolically ?primed? muscles (i.e. muscles that are more likely to grow in response to training and proper nutrient intake). Secondly, creatine has proven energy buffering effects on intracellular ATP levels (thus giving the muscle cell a much greater resource of potential energy). ATP (adenosine triphosphate) is the energy source 
that all cells use to perform work. In the case of muscle cells, ATP is what enables the muscles to perform their daily gym duties. It is interesting to note, ATP never runs out (except when you?re dead) due to the energy buffering effects of a high-energy compound known as creatine phosphate. As creatine enters the muscle cell (facilitated by the hormone insulin) or is synthesized (de novo), the enzyme CPK (creatine phosphokinase) transforms into creatine phosphate. 

Creatine phosphate then chemically ?donates? its phosphate group to aid in the regeneration of ATP. Ultimately, the more creatine that is loaded into the muscle cell, the more ATP that is available to fuel muscle cell contractions. As I stated above, creatine requires a carrier hormone to facilitate its entry into the muscle cell. Insulin (the blood sugar-regulating hormone) is also the hormone responsible for enabling creatine to enter the cell. In the absence of insulin, creatine will not reach its target tissue and thus will not exert its muscle-potentiating effects. 

Many supplement companies have taken this important fact and have designed creatine formulations that contain astronomical amounts of simple sugars under the guise that, without these sugars, creatine could not be properly absorbed. It is because of these sugar-laced creatine formulations that many users are getting too much insulin release and are gaining significant amounts of unwanted body fat. Likewise, individuals who are currently dieting on low carbohydrate diets are unable to utilize these sugarlaced creatine products. Not only is it ridiculous to take in so many simple sugars with a single 5gram dose of creatine, it is also extremely moronic to pay somuch money for a supplement that is essentially ?KOOL AID?. Add your own sugar to pure creatine to stimulate such an intense insulin release. 

New dogma suggests that a better way to stimulate an adequate insulin response and thus absorb creatine is to combine creatine with insulinotropic (insulin-stimulating) amino acids such as 4-hydroxyisoleucine. 4-Hydroxyisoleucine increases glucose-induced insulin release through a direct effect on isolated islets of Langerhan cells found within the pancreas. Because 4- hydroxyisoleucine is itself an amino acid, it will not dramatically disrupt blood sugar levels 
thus finally providing a viable option for pre-contest bodybuilders who wish to add creatine to their daily supplement regimen. When considering what kinds of creatine to consume, one must bevery aware of the fact that, in order for creatine to be absorbed through the intestinal mucosa, it must first dissolve in the intestinal fluids. Many granulated creatine formulations dissolve very poorly in liquids and thus cause intestinal distress for the user. Keep in mind that creatine draws fluid wherever it may travel; therefore, if creatine never gets absorbed into the bloodstream and thus sits in the colon, fluid is going to diffuse into the colon (following the creatine) and cause severe diarrhea. Anyone who has previously experienced this uncomfortable dilemma will gain great pleasure from the discovery that micronized creatine (creatine granules that are pulverized into a fine dust) is very rapidly dissolved in a liquid medium and thus helps to facilitate 
creatine absorption into the bloodstream and thus into the muscle cell. My suggestion to all potential creatine users is to purchase a micronized creatine formulation that utilizes amino-acid-based insulin potentiators like 4-hydroxyisoleucine.


----------



## SuperBane

FOR WEIGHT GAIN: 
Follow my same formula. . . High protein (50g per meal), Moderate Fat (25g per meal), and moderate carbs (35-50g per meal). If you're a hard gainer, eat 8-10 meals. If you're an easy gainer (but get fat easily), stick to 6 meals per day. 

I recommend 8-10 meals for OFFSEASON MASS BUILDING. 

Drug cycle: 250mg of testosterone cypionate with 200mg Equipoise or Deca Durabolin every other day for 8 weeks followed by 250mg sustanon with 50mg trenbolone acetate every other day for 8 weeks. 

Add ½ mg arimidex every other day throughout if you see estrogenic side effects. 

The best drug to reduce prolactin is Dostinex at .5mg every 3rd day. 

PROSTATE: 
Excessive DHT doesn't cause prostate problems in my estimation. It's the ratio of estrogen to DHT that's the problem. Think about it, 18 year old boys have the largest amount of DHT in their bodies yet they don't get prostate enlargement ............. As we age, however, our testosterone and thus DHT levels decrease and the ratio of DHT:ESTROGEN decreases. There's more ESTROGEN and less DHT.............It's the estrogen that sensitizes the prostate cells to DHT and thus causes the cells to excessively enlarge. The trick is to DECREASE ESTROGEN (with an aromatase inhibitor like Arimidex) and increase testostereone slightly with testosterone replacement. 

POST CYCLE THERAPY 

Whenever one considers stopping an anabolic steroid cycle, it is extremely important to wean yourself off of the drugs very slowly. For instance, if someone were taking 1000mg of sustanon per week, they would not want to just abruptly stop taking everything. The problem with just ?stopping? a cycle, while taking such a high dosage of steroids, is that you may suffer the very unfortunate fate of ?crashing?. In bodybuilding circles, when we talk of ?crashing? we are referring to the situation whereby the user abruptly stops taking any exogenous anabolic steroids yet they also have no endogenous (natural) production of testosterone (due to the temporary shutdown 
of their pituitary gland from all the aromatizing steroids the user is taking). Usually it takes approximately 2-3 weeks for natural testosterone to start being produced. It is during this 2-3 week period that the user is extremely vulnerable to viruses (caused by a suppressed immune system), low sex drive (caused by a low testosterone level), and worst of all, lean muscle losses (also caused 
by low testosterone levels). How can we prevent this ?crash? of the endogenous hormonal systems from occurring? First off, in the first week, it is a really smart idea to slowly lower the amounts of all injected anabolic steroids (bring injected testosterone levels immediately down to 500mg per week). Secondly (week 2), go off all oral compounds and stop all injected anabolics (with the exception of long-acting injected testosterones?keep them at 500mg per week). It is a good idea to 
stay on long acting testosterones (such as testosterone cypionate or testosterone enanthate) as opposed to short acting ones (such as testosterone propionate or testosterone phenylpropionate) because the long duration esters will slowly leave the bloodstream over the course 
of 3-4 weeks (therefore, there will always be some hormone present) during which time the user?s body will have a chance to start producing endogenous testosterone. Thirdly (around week 4), following the last dose of injected 
testosterone, the user should start a 2 week course of Human Chorionic Gonadotropin (HCG). Every second day, the user should inject 2000 IU?s of HCG. HCG is a hormone that mimics the effects of the pituitary hormone Luteining Hormone (LH). LH, in men, stimulates 
the leydig cells of the testicles to produce testosterone (this will effectively ?kickstart? the inactive testes). 
Lastly (around week 6), Clomid (clomiphene citrate) should be administered orally at a dose of 50mg two times per day (for 2 weeks). Clomid is a synthetic estrogen that, in men, can perform two functions: a) Clomid antagonizes estrogen receptors (somewhat 
inhibiting the estrogenic side effects of aromatizing anabolic steroids).b) Clomid mimics the effects of the hypothalamic hormone Gonadotropin Releasing Hormone (GRH). In humans, GRH stimulates the pituitary gland to produce LH and Follicle Stimulating Hormone (FSH). This final role of Clomid, then, is to help awaken the pituitary gland that has been suppressed from the heavy anabolic steroid cycle 
that was just recently ceased. Once the last Clomid pill has been swallowed, it is time to allow 
the body to restore its natural endogenous hormonal system to normal. This restoration may take upwards of 2-4 weeks. I suggest staying off all synthetic anabolic steroids for at least 6-8 weeks following the ingestion of the last Clomid pill. This ?break? should give your liver cells adequate time to detoxify themselves and your muscle cell receptors enough time to, once again, become receptive to anabolic stimuli. 

SUMMARY: 
- HCG: 2000mg every second day for two weeks 
- Clomid: (start 2 weeks after conclusion of cycle) 50mg two times per day for two weeks 
- Aromatase Inhibitor: Arimidex (.5mg every other day) or TESTOSTOLYZE (5 pills every day)


----------



## SuperBane

MY(dave palumbo) TRAINING SPLIT: 

DAY1 CHEST/CALVES 
DAY2 ARMS 
DAY3 OFF 
DAY4 BACK 
DAY5 SHOULDERS/CALVES 
DAY6 LEGS 
DAY7 OFF 

(1) Chest 
Incline Smith Machine Press or Incline Barbell Press: 3 sets (4-8 reps) 
Incline Dumbbell Presses 2 set (6-8 reps) 
Hammer Incline press: 1 set 
Dumbbell or Machine Flyes 2 sets (8-10 reps) 
(2) Calves 
Standing Calf Raises or Calf Presses on Leg Press machine 1 set (15 reps) 
Seated Calf Raises 1 set (15 reps) 
(3) Back 
Lat Pull-Downs or Pull-ups 3 sets (8-12 reps) 
Bent over Barbell Rows: 3 sets (8-10 reps) 
One-arm Dumbbell Rows 2 sets (8-10 reps) 
Machine Rows 3 sets (4-8 reps) 
Hyperextensions 2 sets (15-20 reps) 


(4) Arms 
(A) Biceps 
Single-arm cable or dumbbell curls 2 sets (8-10 reps) 
Single-arm dumbbell hammer curls 2 sets (8-10 reps) 
Single-arm dumbbell preacher curls or concentration curls 3 sets (8-10 reps) 
(B) Forearms 
Dumbbell reverse wrist curls 2 sets (15 reps) 
Dumbbell wrist curls 2 sets (15 reps) 
(C) Triceps 
One arm pushdowns 2 sets (10 reps) 
One-arm reverse grip cable pull-downs 2 sets (8-10 reps) 
One-arm overhead dumbbell (or cable) triceps extensions: 2 set (8-10 reps) 
Dumbbell or cable kickbacks 2 sets (8-10 reps) 


(5) Shoulders 
Machine press or Dumbbell press?3 sets (4-10 reps) 
Machine Lateral raises (one arm at time) 2 sets (8-10 reps) 
Dumbbell or cable front raises 2 sets (10 reps) 
Bent-over Dumbbell (or cable) raises- rear delts 2 sets (8-10) 
Shrugs (dumbbell or barbell) 2 sets (8-12 reps) 

(6) Legs 
Squats 4 sets (4-12 reps) 
Leg press or Hack Squat: 2 sets (10 reps) 
Leg extensions: 2 sets (6-10 rep): 1 set (8 reps) one leg at a time 
Single-leg standing or two-leg lying Hamstring curls: 2 sets (10 reps) 
(7) Abdominals 

Leg lifts 2 sets (25-50 reps) 
Crunches 2 sets (25-50 reps) 
Side Crunches 2 sets (10-20 reps to each side) 


High intensity means maximum effort per set. 

Blood work: Kidney Panel 
Liver Panel 
Metabolic Panel 
Testosterone (total and free) and Estradiol 
Thyroid function 
CBC (complete blood count)


----------



## Go Away

In my opinion Keto is *awesome* for the few weeks before a contest/event, tons of cardio with it, some diuretics the last few days, tons of water, get FLAT and depleted as fuck, then saturate with tons of carbs and an oral such as dbol or drol for huge glycogen compensation, skin tied to the muscles, muscles full as hell, veiny, just an awesome look.

Great to drop those last 2-3lbs of stubborn fat too (remember, fat is also filled with water, if you get depleted as hell on keto you might not actually lose the fat per se but you deflate it to a point where it's almost like you lost, except a few days back into the diet it'll come back. It's basically a crash diet in my opinion, some people DO live on keto but most won't do well on it, low carb is one thing, that's much more acceptable, but 0 carbs for months on end? I'll pass...


----------



## Sicwun88

Met Dave Palumdi back in the early 90s,
Asked him....what's the secret Dave???
He said lots of juice & quarter pounders w cheese!!!!! Lol


----------

